# ιστός = mast | flagpole | loom | web | tissue | fabric



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Λέξη με πολλές σημασίες και πολλά μεταφράσματα. Ας προσπαθήσουμε να ξεμπλέξουμε το κουβάρι (όχι, δεν θα πω «να ξεμπλέξουμε από τον ιστό της αράχνης»).

Από το παπυρολεξικό οι σημασίες (με δική μου σειρά):

μακρύ, κυλινδρικό συνήθως, δοκάρι, κάθετο στον διαμήκη άξονα τού πλοίου, πάνω στο οποίο είναι αναρτημένα τα πανιά, *κατάρτι, άρμπουρο*
*mast*
Να μη γίνεται σύγχυση με το *ιστίο = sail*. Τα σύνθετα του _ιστίου_ (ιστιοδρομία, ιστιοπλοΐα, ιστιοφόρο, ιστιοσανίδα κ.ά.) δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύονται με τα σύνθετα του ιστού.

*ιστός σημαίας, το κοντάρι τής σημαίας
flagpole*
Η *μεσίστια σημαία* (μέσ(ο) + ιστός + –ιος) είναι υψωμένη ως τη μέση του ιστού σε ένδειξη πένθους.
*flag at half-mast*

*ιστός κεραίας*, μεταλλική κατακόρυφη ράβδος ή στήλη που χρησιμοποιείται στη ραδιοτεχνία για τη στήριξη της κεραίας λήψης ή εκπομπής
*aerial mast*

εργαλείο ή μηχάνημα με το οποίο γίνεται η ύφανση, *αργαλειός* («υφαντικός ιστός»)
*(weaving) loom*

*το υφάδι*, το ύφασμα που υφαίνεται
*woven fabric, web
ο ιστός τής Πηνελόπης, Penelope's web*

*o ιστός τής αράχνης*, το λεπτό σαν δίχτυ πλέγμα της αράχνης
*spider's web* (ή spider web), *cobweb*

*ο παγκόσμιος ιστός, the World Wide Web, the Web*
(τα σύνθετα από ιστο–: ιστοσελίδες, ιστότοπος κ.λπ., όχι ιστιο–)

*(βιολ.)* άθροισμα ομοειδών κυττάρων που επιτελούν την ίδια λειτουργία
*tissue*
μυϊκός ιστός, muscle tissue
λιπώδης ιστός, adipose tissue, fatty tissue
επιθηλιακός ιστός, epithelial tissue
νεκρός / νεκρωμένος ιστός, dead tissue
Διάφορα σύνθετα από ιστο– (και histo– ή tissue στα αγγλικά): ιστοσυμβατότητα, histocompatibility, ιστολογία, histology, ιστοκαλλιέργεια, tissue culture, ιστοθεραπεία, tissue therapy.

Από το ΠαπΛεξ (και τα υπόλοιπα λεξικά) λείπουν τα παρακάτω:

*ο συνεκτικός ιστός της κοινωνίας, ο κοινωνικός ιστός
the fabric of society, the social fabric*

*ο αστικός ιστός*
*the urban fabric*
π.χ. συνεχής αστικός ιστός, continuous urban fabric
ασυνεχής αστικός ιστός, discontinuous urban fabric

Από ΛΝΕΓ:
(μτφ.) η δομή ενός έργου (μυθιστορήματος, σεναρίου, κινηματογραφικής ταινίας, θεατρικού κ.λπ.), ο τρόπος με τον οποίο συνδέονται μεταξύ τους και αναπτύσσονται τα μέρη του: *ο αφηγηματικός ιστός ενός μυθιστορήματος*
*the narrative of a novel*, the narrative fabric

Δεχόμαστε και άλλους ιστούς που λείπουν ή μπερδεύουν.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2009)

Εξαίρετη ιστό-ρηση!


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2009)

Μόνο μια απορία σχετικά με το υφάδι, ξεκινώντας από το ότι δεν έχω ιδέα από υφαντά. 
Από τα πιο πάνω φαίνεται ότι υφάδι και υφαντό είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, είναι;
Εγώ νόμιζα ότι υφάδι είναι οι κλωστές που πάνε πάνω- κάτω από το στημόνι και ως γνωστόν στημόνι και υφάδι στα αγγλικά είναι warp και weft (δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το καθένα) ενώ το προϊόν είναι το ύφασμα. 
Πώς ξεμπλέκουμε από αυτόν τον ιστό;


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2009)

Έχω δει συχνά το υφάδι να χρησιμοποιείται αντί για το υφαντό, κατά συνεκδοχή ή κατά λάθος, αλλά θα συμφωνήσω ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι στον ορισμό του λεξικού.

Εμένα με αναστάτωσε ένα νέο εύρημα, μερικές χιλιάδες *ιστιολόγια. Να τι παθαίνουμε που είμαστε θαλασσινή χώρα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εμένα με αναστάτωσε ένα νέο εύρημα, μερικές χιλιάδες *ιστιολόγια.


Μάλλον έτσι καλούνται τα ιστολόγια που πάνε όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος...


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2009)

Οι ιστιοσελίδες είναι παλιό φαινόμενο του παγκόσμου, χμ, ιστίου


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> *ο αστικός ιστός*
> *the urban fabric*
> π.χ. συνεχής αστικός ιστός, continuous urban fabric
> ασυνεχής αστικός ιστός, discontinuous urban fabric


Ούτε παραγγελία να σε είχα! Ευχαριστώ πολύ :)
Σε προειδοποιώ: μην τολμήσεις και το σβήσεις αυτό το μήνυμα, ούτε να το ασπρίσεις για να μη φαίνεται, ούτε καμία παρέμβαση δε θέλω, εντάξει;


----------

